# If you had an Ectopic, What were your Beta's/hCG's?



## JanetPlanet

*I am finally pregnant, but my beta's have been awful.*

*What were your beta levels with your ectopic? (I'm sorry for your loss.)*



*What's going on:*

*TTC 2.5+ Years. Fertility fine except I'm ancient (reproduction-wise).*
*BFP 6/22/11 at 14dpo on very 1st round of Clomid.*
*Very Very low hCG's. NOTHING seen on u/s at 5w6d.*
*hCG 14dpo 18*
*hCG 15dpo 24*
*hCG 17dpo 25*
*hCG 19dpo 43*
*hCG 27dpo 660*
*hCG 29dpo 1439*


----------



## crazylilth1ng

My bloods were only taken once, at 7+2 weeks the day I ruptured. It was under 900 can't remember exact number. Yours is already way higher than mine went.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Congrats on your pregnancy crazylilth1ng! And thanks for the info!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Anyone else?:flower:


----------



## dbozung

Mine went from 190 to 400 in 2 days, then I went again the next week and it went from 1200 to 1700. When I finally had the methotrexate shots to dissolve the pregnancy, I had reached 3000. This all happened between Weeks 4 and 5 of pregnancy.


----------



## BetsyRN

I was around 6-7 weeks when I found out I was pregnant. My first bHCG was 501; 3 days later it was 530. Two days later it was 590. They were never high enough to see anything on US, so it was a presumed ectopic. Somewhere around 1000-2000 they can can see the location of the pregnancy on US, so hopefully they'll be able to confirm things for you. Do you have any pain or bleeding?


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thanks for responding BetsyRN. I'm sorry for your loss. Congrats on your pregnancy!:happydance:

I have had some pulling sensations and some mild cramping. I have also had some sharper momentary pains in various locations, which are about the same as I had when I was pregnant with my son, but I do not have any real pain. I have had no bleeding or spotting whatsoever. I am on Crinone (vaginal progesterone gel), so that may stop bleeding from a miscarriage, but would not stop ectopic-type bleeding. 
:wacko:


----------



## peanutbear

At 6 weeks and 3 days my beta was around 2500 and that was the day mine ruptured. It was rising within normal levels. I also didn't have any bleeding at all even though I had ruptured. Only after surgery did I bleed because the pregnancy was apparently blocking the bleeding from coming through. I hope things turn out okay and they give you some answers. 

I also had cramping on both sides but later I found out one side had the tubal pregnancy and the other had a large cyst. But cramping isn't necessarily bad (unless it is painful) because I'm pregnant right now and have had cramping that my doctors are not worried about.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi peanutbear.

What happened after the rupture? What I mean is, how did the doctors figure out they needed to operate? I'm assuming it must have been excruciating pain, then an vaginal ultrasound? I&#8217;m just guessing&#8230;I&#8217;m trying to learn what to look out for because I know how dangerous an ectopic can be.

Congrats and best of luck on your pregnancy and I&#8217;m so sorry for your losses.


----------



## peanutbear

I actually just all of a sudden had a lot of pressure in that area- it was almost towards my backside. I thought it could have been bad gas, but nope. I called my nurse line and they said to go to the emergency room. I didn't have any pain meds, but they offered them to me. It was managable pain at least for me. When I ruptured I was in the waiting area for my ultrasound and I passed out. They got me back to the ER and had an ultrasound in the room. 

When can they get you in for an ultrasound to check where your sac is? I had one at 5 weeks (mostly because of my history of ectopic)- But with your numbers they should get you in. It is very relieving to know where its at.


----------



## JanetPlanet

I've had two scans - nothing. And I have another scan tomorrow. My hCG only went up from 1429 to 1728 in 48 hours, progesterone was good though at 27.6. Something's obviously wrong. I'm just collecting research because doctors seem to really be in the dark about early pregnancy.


----------



## peanutbear

OHH SHOOT! I'm so sorry. Hopefully they can see something tomorrow- just so you can have answers either way. If it does end up being ectopic you can have the shot to dissolve the pregnancy. That sounds so horrible to say that. Did they do a transvaginal scan? My ultrasound tech couldn't see anything with the normal ultrasound and had to do the transvaginal. I would guess they did do that because that's the only way to see something this early.


----------



## JanetPlanet

So my most recent blood work was hideousit only went from 1439 to 1728 in 48 hours HORRIBLE! ButWE SAW A HEARTBEAT TODAY! I was so completely expecting doom and gloom and there it was! I totally lost control and started blubbering (I am NEVER emotional in public). I was crying to the point that the doctor said he was going to give my husband and me a few minutes so I could gather myself together. Hes a very kind manI think kind doctors are far and few between.

I feel totally overwhelmed, and I cannot seem to grasp that theres a heartbeat. I keep asking my husband if I heard the doctor correctly!

What's going on now:

TTC 2.5+ Years. Fertility fine except I'm ancient (reproduction-wise).
BFP 6/22/11 at 14dpo on very 1st round of Clomid.
Very Very low hCG's. Nothing seen on u/s at 5w6d.
:happydance:Heartbeat seen! 6w6d July 12, 2011.

hCG 14dpo 18
hCG 15dpo 24
hCG 17dpo 25
hCG 19dpo 43
hCG 27dpo 660
hCG 29dpo 1439
hCG 31dpo 1728


----------



## BetsyRN

Well then that means that there's still hope! Not everyone follows the old "beta must double every 48 hrs rule" but still end up with a health pregnancy in the end. With my ectopic, the numbers were rising sooo slowly and I had bleeding x 2 weeks, so I felt pretty confident that methotrexate for a presumed ectopic was the right recommendation for me. You should be glad that nobody suggested that for you earlier! Hopefully they'll continue to follow you US-wise and everything will continue to be positive -- wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## ready4onemore

That is great news!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thank you so much!


----------



## peanutbear

Good news! I hope everything works out! H+H 9 months!


----------

